# Do I qualify for covid leave pay?



## JustTapSkip (Dec 28, 2021)

Today I called out to take a test because I’ve been feeling sick, I make 6 months working on January 6th. Do I qualify for the covid pay benefit?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 28, 2021)

Contact your hr after you get the results.


----------



## Tacopie (Dec 30, 2021)

Yes. If you get tested and you are positive you are paid 2 weeks. If you are negative you get paid for 1 week. You have to do all the paperwork to get paid through the pay and benefits link.


----------



## JustTapSkip (Dec 30, 2021)

Tacopie said:


> Yes. If you get tested and you are positive you are paid 2 weeks. If you are negative you get paid for 1 week. You have to do all the paperwork to get paid through the pay and benefits link.


I called my HR the next day I got my results they said I didn’t have to do anything on my end just that I will be getting paid for 10 days LOA


----------



## Tacopie (Dec 30, 2021)

TMnoob said:


> I called my HR the next day I got my results they said I didn’t have to do anything on my end just that I will be getting paid for 10 days LOA


Wow!….. We didn’t even get told what to do, our HR ignored us all!!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 30, 2021)

Tacopie said:


> Wow!….. We didn’t even get told what to do, our HR ignored us all!!


It’s on workbench.


----------

